# Copper Sulfate



## PSmithAZ (Aug 12, 2007)

Where can I find copper sulfate? Columnaris is desroying my tank slowly.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well don't add copper. Badguy bacteria LOVE copper. It would only make things much worse.
Dose with 3 or 4 strong antibiotics instead, and then get ready to tear down and rebuild the tank after you're done with that. Something led to this problem, and that something needs to be completely eliminated.


----------

